# My canary's egg broke prematurely



## mads (Jul 30, 2011)

While I was cleaning out my canary, Ladybird's cage today, I mistakenly caused the egg that she had been incubating for the last 2 weeks to break. I have since then removed the nest from the cage but now she is still looking for the nest and remains sitting in the area where the nest used to be placed in. I feel incredibly guilty about all of this and would like to know if there is anything I can do at this point to help her. I would ideally like her to stop laying eggs. I realise that it is the season for her to be an egg-laying machine but this is her second round now as she laid a batch of unfertilised eggs just a few weeks ago. I do not want her health to suffer from laying too many eggs and then to sit and incubate them but now I don't know if her egg breaking prematurely will be detrimental to her either.


----------

